# How much coffee do you drink



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

I drink black and rooibos tea daily for decades. Since this year I add 12oz of coffee (black) into my morning ritual to add more daily fluid intake.


----------



## querencia (Apr 24, 2015)

It kind of depends on the day. Some days I won't have coffee at all, other days I'll have like, 6 cups. I do enjoy the taste, but I drink it mainly for the caffeine.

I'm more of a tea person, though.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

At least one cup per day, sometimes two or three. I drink coffee because i like the taste of it, not because of energy depletion or "waking up" method.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

None. I'm in full control over my mind and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't drink coffee; only like to smell it.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Not much at all. Maybe 1 unfinished cup a week. I am a diet coke addict though :happy:


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

Technically 2-3 cups but it fits in one mug so I see it as one serving of coffee. I drink one 2-3 days a week and _only _because of the supposed health benefits of coffee (diabetes, kidneys, dementia). I don't like the way it affects my brain. It's stimulating and makes me want to ride the caffeine high while it lasts rather than do something productive.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I like my coffee as sugarless and bitter as the morning I wake up from. If you actually take the time to sip it, it actually has a unique flavour; not corrupted by condiments.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

None. I hate the stuff. However, I still have a rather unhealthy caffeine addiction which stems from lots of Red Bull, fizzy drinks and caffeine pills.


----------



## gardengnome (Dec 12, 2014)

I drink coffee every weekday from this super hi-tech heated coffee holder thing which probably amounts to about 2-3 mugs worth per day. I usually like caramel or cinnamon or mocha or one of those random flavors. Honestly I probably have a hidden addiction or something because if I go a typical day without drinking coffee I get lethargic as hell.


----------



## desert (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't often drink coffee but when I do I add lots of sugar and cream, can't drink my coffee black it tastes bad that way, tastes good when its sweet


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

Even the smell of coffee makes me ill but I drink tea like no other.... I can go through 20+ cups in a day. Usually earl grey or some other strong brewed black variety.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I drink 2 a day. I would drink more but it would give me insomnia. I love the taste and the energy buzz. Yeah, I'm an addict. Oh and I make it reasonably strong with milk and no sugar.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

1-2 cups a day 3 on rare occasion. I think I do it more out of routine than anything, though I do enjoy the taste.


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

I've usually been drinking 2-3 cups a day for the past 5 or so years, but recently I started drinking just one cup in the morning, because I'm quite sensitive to the caffeine. My pulse rises and I feel uncomfortable. But I find that coffee is helpful against tiredness and lack of concentration, so I drink it. I think it tastes good too.


----------



## Phantaspark (Feb 6, 2015)

Never drink any. I think it's gross.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

I drink it only when it's crucial for me to stay awake and I can't handle the tiredness anymore, i.e once in a week or two, and it makes me feel like ****.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't drink iced coffee. I don't like it.

I drink hot coffee daily. Monday - Friday I currently drink 1 mug (about 8 oz/240 ml) every morning (along with 8 oz of orange juice and 12 oz of whole milk). [_At my previous job I would have another 2-3 thermal traveling mugs (about 1-2/3 cup each) at work before noon_.]
Saturdays I drink 2-3 mugs (about 1-1/3 cup each) in the morning.
Sundays I drink 1-1/2 - 2 mugs (about 8 oz) in the morning.
Occasionally I might have coffee with dessert. That usually happens only if we have gone out to eat at a restaurant or at friends.

I enjoy coffee, especially strong and black.


----------

